# Catalonia España



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona.*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


Barcelona by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## HD9 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks for the fantastic photos from Barcelona....


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


Pineda de Mar by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


Barcelona by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*BARCELONA*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*


L'Hospitalet de Llobregat by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*


L'Hospitalet de Llobregat by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

truly amazing pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome photos from Catalonia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona by PMI4342, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona by mora_avenue, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, great photos


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*

Barcelona by wm32etc, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella, Cataluña, España.​*





]​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*










​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*







​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*



​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*



​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*









[/url​]


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona​*


​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona​*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona​*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona*​




​​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Barcelona​*


​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*




​




​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*













​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*




​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*







​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*



​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*



​








​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Catalonia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Pineda de Mar / Calella*

​




​




​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Calella*




​


----------

